# Can I leave 9 week old dog alone?



## meanddog (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 9 week old Shih Tzu. Can I leave it alone for a few hours? I feel very bad.
Thanks


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes you can. At that age, they will cry and whine because they're afraid to be away from the you. As they get older and gain confidence, they gradually learn that being alone is OK.

Expect a potty mistake though as 3 hours is a really long time for a 9 week old.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Also try to keep him/her in a puppy proofed room or crate for that time. It will really help with cleaning up the potty messes, and keep the puppy safe.


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

You can - for a few hours. I would not leave the puppy alone for a full day (7+ hours). I would keep it closer to three at most. DO NOT be upset or surprised when there is an "accident" in the house when you get home. And do not punish the puppy for it. That is a long time for a 9 week old puppy.

Give the puppy a frozen Kong (I stuff mine with peanut butter and freeze it) to play with and preferably crate or baby gate the puppy into a safe location so she doesn't hurt herself.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Actually, it's very important for puppies to learn HOW to be left alone- a safe space (puppy proofed room, crate, x-pen- whatever you're going to use- and keep it short and sweet. But it's important that your puppy DOES find that being left alone means good stuff (Kongs, chews, etc) happens- not that it's a scary and stressful time. To do otherwise is to set your dog up for separation anxiety.


----------



## meanddog (Aug 30, 2009)

I never knew it would be so hard to break a puppy in. This dog will just not get used to being alone. It's been 3 days now.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

wow. three days is not very much time at all. Give it at least another week or two.


----------



## spugs (May 4, 2009)

Your other thread says its a 10/12 week old puppy and that your leaving it for 8 hours as you have to work! 8 hours is a long time for a young pup.


----------



## meanddog (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay. How old will the dog be before I can leave it alone for 8 hours? I am out of work right now so I guess I can be home for the time being. But there will be times when I have to leave it alone for that amount of time... 8 hours.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You are not " breaking a puppy in" what is he, a shoe? He's a living being with an undeveloped brain and body so it takes TIME for the puppy to adjust to anything new and to learn how to "be" in your house. 

A puppy can only physically hold their bladder etc for a limited amount of time, the general rule being that after 3 months (12 weeks) they should be able to hold it the number of months plus one hour. This depends a lot on the individual puppy though and it's breed and how consistent you have been on his potty training schedule etc.

So, technically, eight hours wouldn't be comfortably possible til about six months of age. 

Three days is nothing in training a dog to do ANYTHING. You have to build up to going out for longer periods, ensure the puppy is "crate happy" by providing moments in the crate when you ARE home and to always make sure he has something to chew on that will keep him busy for a while. Stuffed kongs, Buddy Balls etc. You start by going out the door for a few seconds, then longer etc , building up so puppy realizes you always come back.

If you cannot come back to let puppy out for a pee because you must be out longer, arrange for someone to come in and take him out to relieve himself. IF that is not possible then don't go, having a puppy is much like having an infant human and you sometimes have to rearrange your life for the first six months-year. Such is the life.


----------



## meanddog (Aug 30, 2009)

What I have been doing it keeping the crate opened and a pee pad so the dog can go there. I have not been leaving the crate closed at night. I will not keep the crate closed when and if I leave. How does that sound?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That sounds okay, but he still should be somewhat confined...otherwise he can get into mucho trouble in the house. If you want to leave the crate opened you should have it in a room that is baby gated or in an xpen so puppy has room to go on his pad but not to wander the house. Safety first.

You STILL have to build up how long you are gone though. Really. I have an SA dog and you really really don't want that, not for him and not for you.


----------



## meanddog (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah that's exactly what we are doing. We have a portion of our kitchen closed off with a gate. We have pads on the floor for the puppy to pee and poop on. We have his food and water there. So I hope we have it covered. I hate to leave the puppy alone. In fact, I did not yet. But when I get a job I will have to.


----------

